# repo fish mount



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

looking for some one in the GR area to make a repo for my sons first salmon he caught...money is not an issue!!!


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

congrats to your son!!! how big was it? got my 1st salmon this year too. you should not have much trouble finding a taxi seems like ive heard of a few guys around that area that do good work. am sure you will get other replies. just make sure you look at there work. hers a pic of my 1st a 35 incn male gonna attempt to mount myself with a 3ft female. i think they are real pretty fish.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Paul Borkowski, *Blue Ribbon Taxidermy* is in GR and is one of the best fish taxidermists in the USA. His email is [email protected]. Also....PM sent.


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

agreed, Paul B is hard to beat, NATIONWIDE! He has won more blue ribbions and has more knowledge about painting than anyone I know.


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

Paul is a member of the Michigan Taxidermists association and is a great guy and freind. He is actually a World Champion - Best in the World.


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies...i'll scope it out this week


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

One other note on Paul. He runs a guide/outfitter service for bear hunting and fishing in Ontario. If he's up there now he might not get right back to you, but he is well worth waiting on. Good luck.


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

DFJISH said:


> One other note on Paul. He runs a guide/outfitter service for bear hunting and fishing in Ontario. If he's up there now he might not get right back to you, but he is well worth waiting on. Good luck.


Thanks


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

Paul is back!


----------

